# when seeds crack



## BENNY (Feb 15, 2010)

:hubba: :hubba: when seeds finish germination at what point should they go under lights


----------



## the chef (Feb 15, 2010)

Now would be good.


----------



## BENNY (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks chef


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 15, 2010)

Lol 

Make sure it's not too deep, and light intensity isn't to extreme for the newborn, among other things.

Good luck with the grow!  What genetics do you have?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 15, 2010)

Maybe I'm using wrong terminology - germinated to me means a little tail.  Popped to me means 1st set of leaves (even if unfolded) above ground.  When it pops out of the soil, that's when I put it under lights.


----------



## BENNY (Feb 15, 2010)

Bio, i got five diffrent kinds from nirvana out of twenty five fems i got five that are standing tall one of each kind i just hope they all survive so i can clone them. last week i got my order from DNA genetics (train wreck) i put two of the five to germinate and i cant belive how tall they are friday i started them on sunday i put them in soil and today they are about one inch above soil. Art i did wait for there little heads to get out of the soil then the lights but not real bright. anyway guys thanks for the input


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 8, 2010)

I only have one grow and these folks here know much better than I but I use jiffy pellets on a heat mat under a 4ft shop light that I turn on right away. It worked well for me until I was ready to move them to more light.

My line of thought on this was (and I am sure it is flawed) that if I missed a seed popping up I wouldnt be to late getting it under a light and have it stretch on me. I am still learning though.


----------

